# Code for soffits?



## cl11 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a carpenter who tells me that the 2012 International Residential Code stipulates what kind of fastener to use for soffits (i.e., the underside of the overhang of a roof), but I have a subcontractor who tells me it doesn't.

My carpenter doesn't recall where, and I can't find anything in there myself.

Who is right?

If the carpenter is right, can someone point me to where in the IRC this is so I can forward to my subcontractor?

TIA
CL


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The one who knows what he's talking about:

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2012/icod_irc_2012_7_sec003.htm

Requires installing per manufacturer's directions for vinyl soffits.


----------



## cl11 (Jul 29, 2015)

hdavis said:


> Requires installing per manufacturer's directions for vinyl soffits.


Ah, good point.

I should have specified that the soffits are wood, probably about 1/4 to 1/2' thick, 4" wide, and about 8' long.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Not much of a soffit.What are you doing for venting?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

What are you using, plywood for soffits? I've never heard of that. Whoevers job it is should decide what type of fastener and pattern. Obviously you don't want it falling down. And yeah, a 4" wide soffit isn't really a soffit IMO


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> What are you using, plywood for soffits? I've never heard of that. Whoevers job it is should decide what type of fastener and pattern. Obviously you don't want it falling down. And yeah, a 4" wide soffit isn't really a soffit IMO


Tons of older houses around here that have 1/4 ,3/8 plywood soffits. I do like when a builder uses ply or osb in a ceiling area though, make fastening soffit material much easier to do.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

When I sided for builders I would walk the job at some point prior to the install to go over my needs. Plywood under porches or at least furring strips was always on the list.

Another thing I always suggested was letting plywood strips on the rim joists in cantilevers hang lower so I had some place to nail.


----------



## cl11 (Jul 29, 2015)

mako1 said:


> What are you doing for venting?


Small, circular vents located periodically along the roof line.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*code for soffits*

Have yet to see 4" soffit. Better ask yor carp to see what they are talking about. Freece or trim maybe?


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*code for soffits*

Have yet to see 4" soffit. Better ask your carp to see what they are talking about. Freece or trim maybe?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

This is the only reference I could think of that he might be talking about.

Andy.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm still a bit confused.What do you mean "along the roof line"?Keeping it simple a roof should ventilate something like a chimney.You need a place low for the air to come in.Around here it's usually vented soffit.And a place up high for the air to escape.Around here usually vented ridge or turtle vents placed close to the ridge.


----------



## pschieuer (Mar 10, 2011)

It would make sense to assume he's just adding adding holes through the soffit every certain number of feet. The smaller holes are likely due to only having a 4" overhang to work with. As long as there is enough of these holes, he'll get the proper venting. This is assuming he has a ridge vent or other roof vents closer to the peak.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

FL 2012 calls it out.


----------



## cl11 (Jul 29, 2015)

hdavis said:


> FL 2012 calls it out.


Sorry, not sure what FL 2012 means. 

Can you clarify for me please?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

cl11 said:


> Sorry, not sure what FL 2012 means.
> 
> Can you clarify for me please?


It's Florida's version of the 2012 IRC. That's on the cyberregs website as well. Same section as I already posted, but it's modified to require soffits to meet certain thickness and nailing requirements that match up with the wall requirements.

EDIT - It's the *2010* Florida version.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's irony - I went to post the exact link, and I'm not finding it this time...


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Lot of 3/8" plywood soffits here. Usually 18"-24" wide though


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

We have wind uplift concerns, manufacturers suggestion via the code and there also fire for lot location.


----------

